# Yes, Republicans Can Drive Hybrids



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The only type of person who does not work for personal gain (however they define it for themselves) is a slave.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

PhantomPholly said:


> The only type of person who does not work for personal gain (however they define it for themselves) is a slave.


 So, all _volunteers_ are slaves!
If you help a little old lady across the street; you are a slave.
If you volunteer at a food pantry; you are a slave.
If you help build houses for Habitat for Humanity; you are a slave.
If you pay more for a clean electric than for a dirty gas car; you are a slave.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

No, normal volunteers do it to improve their mental state and make a better community. That is a gain.

The volunteers who DON'T always get any gain are the taxpayers. We volunteer our labor, which is collected as taxes, for programs we see as detrimental to our personal lives and our community as a whole.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

McRat said:


> No, normal volunteers do it to improve their mental state and make a better community. That is a gain.


That is exactly what I said. On the other hand, those forced to make the community "better" against their will (and they clearly may not agree with someone else's definition of "better") are enslaved.



> The volunteers who DON'T always get any gain are the taxpayers.


I've never met anyone who pays taxes voluntarily. There is a line on the Income Tax form to contribute extra to the governemnt. I've never heard a validated case where someone actually entered a nonzero amount on that line.



> We volunteer our labor, which is collected as taxes, for programs we see as detrimental to our personal lives and our community as a whole.


You are misinformed. Some fight for things they want, and all fight against things others want that they don't. If they succeed, they fight to shift the taxes to someone else. When the fight gets too polarized, it is called civil war. 

A majority vote does not make anyone a "volunteer," despite the claims of certain famous politicians. The purpose of our Constitution was to protect the individual's property and rights in the face of the majority. Now we have an entire political party, and half of the other party, dedicated to eroding those protections. It's still better than many countries which don't even have such protections on paper, but no matter the country or government those compelled to serve the state against their will are not "volunteers" except as described by those doing the compelling...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ken will said:


> So, all _volunteers_ are slaves!


Purposely being an arse is a violation of TOS. Re-read what I wrote; compensation is not always monetary, it is _that which_ _the individual values_. Real volunteers are doing something they believe in. If you believe in helping little old ladies and do so, you are a volunteer. If you despise little old ladies because your granny beat you, but a cop threatens to beat or jail you if you don't help the old lady across the street, then you are under compulsion (slavery).

It is because people like you do not even comprehend what slavery is that our government is successfully re-introducing it. The truth is, many know and don't care just so long as they think they will benefit from it. Slavery is, and always was, popular among those who think they will benefit. Laws change, people do not.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Seriously...

Few of our elected representatives drive 50mpg anythings. Many fly on private jets, arguably the least efficient method of transportation.

The average net worth of politicos is > $5,000,000 which includes both parties.

They don't care PERSONALLY about the environment or energy usage. They CARE about what others do.

Never trust anyone who thinks change is for other people ...


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

McRat said:


> They CARE about what others do.


They care about their money and ego. Values of champions!


----------

